# Touchpad 64gb dual core 1.5ghz



## Ozzmuss (Aug 24, 2011)

So who knew it existed? I was stunned when I was buying out the balance of 32gb units from my distributor to be offered their one and only 64gb unit. It was due to release in the US next week. Google it to see I am not full of ..... Now I am torn between keeping it as a hot rod tablet or taking it to eBay to see how high it will go. Seems the dual core 1.5ghz would make a nice tab. Power or greed thats the real question 

Ozz


----------



## p0nk0 (Aug 24, 2011)

You'd have to check but I think since it has a different processor 1.5ghz if the porting of android done would also include the 64gb model, I'd go for sure with 32gb


----------



## adelmundo (Aug 23, 2011)

I think for a while it was only available in Europe and in white, too. Before the drop, it was something like £700, or over $1000.


----------



## Ozzmuss (Aug 24, 2011)

I have 20 of the 32gb so I am set there, keeping 8 for family a taking rest to eBay. Just trying to decide if I should keep the 64gb or sell it.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

p0nk0 said:


> You'd have to check but I think since it has a different processor 1.5ghz if the porting of android done would also include the 64gb model, I'd go for sure with 32gb


1.5 sounds legit, the chip can be clocked normally to 1.5, 1.2 is underclocked, 1.5 is usually europe

Tl;Dr

Yes its the same processor


----------



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey ozz, if I don't get my 16gb tomorrow id be glad to buy a 32gb off u

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## chriszwho (Aug 23, 2011)

Man tells the truth:
"_...said to launch in August 2011..._"

http://www.precentral.net/64gb-white-hp-touchpad-now-available-hp-us-well-that-s-nice
http://www.palminfocenter.com/news/10156/64gb-hp-touchpad-now-available-in-france/
http://tabletpc-comparison.org/hp-s...d-in-august-international-business-times.html

That is very cool man. As cool as it is, its probably only gonna be worth something for real, right now, during the hype. After the firesales are over and everyone who wanted a Touchpad got one, I doubt it will hold the kind of crazy value you are looking for.

Also, if you have 2 extra 32g's, you'd make me the most grateful person on the internet if I could purchase two of them, for my brother and I. Got more cancelation notices than I want to count


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Keep it fool!


----------

